# bestselling, bestsellers = ευπώλητος, (τα) ευπώλητα



## nickel (Oct 19, 2009)

Αναρωτιόμασταν τις προάλλες πότε ένας νεολογισμός παύει να είναι νεολογισμός. Υποστήριξα ότι το γεγονός ότι μια λέξη δεν έχει μπει στα λεξικά δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι νεολογισμός. Μπορώ επίσης να ισχυριστώ ότι υπάρχουν και λέξεις που θα τις χαρακτηρίζαμε νεολογισμούς, έστω κι αν έχουν μπει στα λεξικά. Μια απ’ αυτές τις λέξεις είναι, πιστεύω, το «ευπώλητο» (που έχει μπει στο ΛΝΕΓ, με ορισμό «(προϊόν) με μεγάλες πωλήσεις» — αλλά μόνο σ’ αυτό· δεν το βρίσκουμε ούτε στο νεότερο _Ορθογραφικό_).

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, είναι μάλλον νεκρανάσταση παρά νεολογισμός, μια και η λέξη υπήρχε από το 1833 (σύμφωνα με τη _Συναγωγή_ του Κουμανούδη) και μπορούσε να τη βρει κανείς στον Δημητράκο, με ορισμό «ο ευκόλως πωλούμενος». (Υπάρχει επίσημος όρος για τις νεκραναστάσεις; Γιατί ο «αναλογισμός» δεν μου αρέσει, και μπορείτε να καταλάβετε γιατί. :) )

Ο Νίκος Μπακουνάκης γράφει στο Βήμα της Κυριακής 16 Ιανουαρίου 2000:
Η νέα στήλη, την οποία θα βρείτε στη σελίδα 12, ονομάζεται «Ευπώλητα»· ο νεολογισμός, που προσπαθεί να αποδώσει τον αγγλικό και καθιερωμένο best seller, προέκυψε μετά από συζήτηση με τον καθηγητή Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών κ. Γιώργο Μπαμπινιώτη. Εναλλακτικοί νεολογισμοί: «αριστοπώλητα» και «ευπωλούμενα».

Οπότε, να θεωρήσουμε ότι η παρακάτω είναι η πρώτη σύγχρονη εμφάνιση του «νεολογισμού»;
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=3&artid=118423&dt=16/01/2000

Δεν θυμάμαι αν υπήρξαν ενστάσεις, ότι τα ευκολοπούλητα δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδια με τα βιβλία που πουλάνε περισσότερα αντίτυπα από τα άλλα. Πάντως, με αυτόν το λόγιο όρο τα ευπώλητα βιβλία ξεχωρίζουν από τις άλλες εμπορικές επιτυχίες, από τις ταινίες με εισπρακτική επιτυχία ή τις παραστάσεις που σπάνε ταμεία ή τα σουξεδιάρικα τραγούδια και τα χιτάκια. Είναι μια λέξη που μπορεί άνετα να κυκλοφορήσει μαζί με το άρωμα του χαρτιού που γητεύει τους βιβλιόφιλους, γι’ αυτό άλλωστε δεν φαίνεται να έχει βεβηλωθεί ο όρος με φτηνές συσχετίσεις του είδους «ευπώλητα αγγουράκια». Προς το παρόν, ευπώλητα είναι τα βιβλία και ευπώλητοι οι συγγραφείς που σημειώνουν υψηλές πωλήσεις.

Αμφιβάλλω, επίσης, κατά πόσο έπεσαν στο τραπέζι τα «καλοπούλητα», που δεν είναι νεολογισμός, απλώς παλιά λέξη της πιάτσας που δεν έχει μπει στα λεξικά και τη λέμε συνήθως σε ευχές με τη σημασία «να το πουλήσεις γρήγορα και σε καλή τιμή». Για να μην μπερδευόμαστε, σε φίλο που βγάζει βιβλίο θα εξακολουθήσουμε να ευχόμαστε «Άντε, και καλές πωλήσεις» — ούτε «Καλοπούλητο!» ούτε «Ευπώλητο!».

Περιττό να πω ότι δεν έχει ακόμα κατασταλάξει η αγορά στον τονισμό της γενικής του πληθυντικού. Η λέξη είναι αρχικά επίθετο και το «ευπώλητο» (εννοείται «βιβλίο») είναι ουσιαστικό. Μια και είναι λόγια λέξη, θα περιμέναμε ότι, ενώ στο επίθετο δεν κατεβαίνει ο τόνος (_των ευπώλητων βιβλίων_), θα κατέβαινε στο ουσιαστικό (_κατάλογος ευπωλήτων_). Αυτό γίνεται π.χ. με τα _αυθαίρετα_ (_νομιμοποίηση αυθαιρέτων_) ή διάφορες μετοχές (π.χ. _των περιεχομένων_), αν και όχι πάντα (π.χ. _των αυτοκόλλητων_). Μάλιστα το ΛΚΝ έχει τρία κλιτικά πρότυπα για τα προπαροξύτονα ουδέτερα σε «ο»: ένα για το _πρόσωπο_ (γεν. _των προσώπων_), ένα για το _σίδερο_ (γεν. _των σίδερων_) και ένα για το _βούτυρο_ (γεν. _των βούτυρων_ ή _των βουτύρων_). Στην τρίτη κατηγορία ανήκουν τα _ευπώλητα_, γενική «κατάλογος των ευπωλήτων» ή «λίστα των ευπώλητων».

.................................................................................................................................
Ένα πρόβλημα του ΛΚΝ σε σχέση με τα κλιτικά πρότυπα: Όταν έχει ουσιαστικοποιημένο επίθετο ως υπολήμμα του επιθέτου, ξεχνά να δώσει το κλιτικό πρότυπο για το ουσιαστικό. Έτσι ο χρήστης δεν θα αντιληφθεί τη διαφορά στην κλίση ανάμεσα στο _αυτοκόλλητο_ και το _αυθαίρετο_. Το _Λεξικό για το σχολείο και το γραφείο_ είναι πιο προσεκτικό και δεν ξεχνά τα κλιτικά πρότυπα των ουσιαστικοποιημένων επιθέτων.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 19, 2009)

Ό,τι και να πω, ο όρος έχει (ατυχώς κατ' εμέ) καθιερωθεί. Έχει, άλλωστε, τον απαραίτητο μανδύα καθωσπρεπισμού και σοβαρότητας ώστε να γοητεύει δημοσιογράφους και άλλους. Όμως, όπως ορθότατα επισημαίνει ο nickel, "τα ευκολοπούλητα δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδια με τα βιβλία που πουλάνε περισσότερα αντίτυπα από τα άλλα". Άλλο πράγμα αυτό που σημειώνει τις μεγαλύτερες πωλήσεις και άλλο αυτό που μπορεί να πωληθεί εύκολα: το ένα αναφέρεται σε μια αντικειμενικώς μετρήσιμη ιδιότητα του βιβλίου (και μάλιστα εκ των υστέρων μετρήσιμη, δηλ. κατόπιν κυκλοφορίας), ενώ το άλλο σε ένα εγγενές χαρακτηριστικό του. Συνήθως τα δύο συμπίπτουν, κάποιες φορές όμως βιβλία που φαινόταν δύσκολο να αγγίξουν πλατύ κοινό έγιναν best sellers, ενώ υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις βιβλίων καταρχήν ευπώλητων που τελικά γνώρισαν εμπορική αποτυχία. Έπειτα, το best seller εμπεριέχει τη σύγκριση, το "ευπώλητο" όχι (για να λαϊκίσω: τα λ.χ. "Άρλεκιν" είναι κατεξοχήν ευπώλητα, αλλά δεν τα βλέπουμε ποτέ στους καταλόγους με τα "ευπώλητα"/best sellers). Γκρινιάζω, αλλά από όποια σημασιολογική πλευρά και να το εξετάσουμε, ο όρος αποτελεί αστοχία. Τέλος γκρίνιας...:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2014)

*πουλιστερός ή πουληστερός;*

Πέρα απ' το κομιλφό _*ευπώλητο *_υπάρχει και το _*πουλ/i/στερό*_:

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/11/22/mikrakyr/
http://www.enimerosi24.gr/1414/
Η λέξη λέγεται προφορικά πολύ περισσότερο απ' ό,τι γράφεται (και πιάνεται απ' το Google). Ένα ερώτημα ωστόσο που με απασχολεί, εφόσον γραφτεί, είναι αυτό το /i/ αν θα είναι με ήτα ή με γιώτα.

Σκεπτικό υπέρ του ήτα:
Υπάρχει η _πώληση/πούληση_, έχουμε και τα _απούλητος_, _ευκολοπούλητος_, _ξεπούλημα_, _πουλημένος_, _πωλήσιμος_.
[ΣτΖ: Ωστόσο στις συγκεκριμένες λέξεις (εκτός ίσως απ' το _πωλήσιμος_, το οποίο ακριβώς γι' αυτόν τον λόγο το έβαλα) το ήτα δείχνει μάλλον να είναι μέρος αναπόσπαστο του παραγωγικού τέρματος.]
Οπότε κατ' αναλογία προς το πώληση + -ιμος = πωλήσιμος, έτσι και πώληση + -στερός = πουληστερός.

Σκεπτικό υπέρ του γιώτα:
Μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι το παραγωγικό τέρμα είναι ολόκληρο το -_ιστερός_, γεγονός που δείχνει να επιβεβαιώνεται από το ότι οι συγκεκριμένες λέξεις (δεν μιλάμε εδώ για το _αριστερός_!) σχηματίζονται από ρήματα· λ.χ. γλιστρά [<γλιστρώ] + -ιστερός > *γλιστρ-ερός > γλιστερός, γαμά [<γαμώ] + -ιστερός > γαμιστερός, γυαλίζει [<γυαλίζω] + -ιστερός > γυαλιστερός, ζαλίζει [<ζαλίζω] + -ιστερός > ζαλιστερός.
[ΣτΖ: Λέξεις σε -_ηστερός _δεν υπάρχουν. Ειδικά το _γαμιστερός _—κανονικά λεξικογραφημένο σε ΛΚΝ & Αντίστροφο— δείχνει κτγμ και τον δρόμο υπέρ της γραφής _πουλιστερός_, διότι κι εκεί το ουσιαστικό έχει ήτα (_γαμήσι_) και δίνει παράγωγα με ήτα (_γαμησιάτικα_), όπως ακριβώς και η _πώληση/πούληση_.]
Οπότε κατ' απόλυτη συμμόρφωση και πουλά [<πουλώ] + -ιστερός > πουλιστερός.

Μετά τα παραπάνω, προσωπικά κλίνω περισσότερο προς τη γραφή _πουλιστερός_. Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

Αν υιοθετήσουμε την αντιστοιχία που βλέπουμε στο -_τερός_ του ΛΚΝ, δεν θα είχαμε _πουλιστερός_.

*-τερός -τερή -τερό* [terós] : επίθημα για το σχηματισμό επιθέτων παράγωγων από ρήματα· δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο χαρακτηρίζεται από τις ιδιότητες που δηλώνει η πρωτότυπη λέξη: _(βράζω) βραστερός, (γυαλίζω) γυαλιστερός, (λυπώ) λυπητερός, (φαντάζω) φανταχτερός_.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...exica/search.html?lq="-τερός+-τερή+-τερό"&dq=

Αλλά ούτε και _γαμιστερός_. Αυτά δεν βασίστηκαν σε ρήματα _πουλίζω_ ή _γαμίζω_. Φτιάχτηκαν κατ' ακουστική αναλογία προς τον _γυαλιστερό_, υποθέτω. Ορθογραφικό λάθος γίνεται και στον _γαμιστερό_: πολλοί γράφουν *_γαμηστερός_. Αλλά τόσο ο _γαμιστερός_ όσο και τώρα ο _πουλιστερός_ θα πρέπει να μπουν στην ομάδα με τα -_ι_- για να μην ταράξουν τα νερά περισσότερο.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2014)

Λέξη σε -ηστερός δεν υπάρχει, υπάρχει όμως σε -ητερός. Γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα _πουλητερός_*, κατά το λυπητερός. Το ρήμα είναι πουλάω-πουλώ, όχι πουλίζω. 

*αλλά μόνο αν μου βάζατε το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα _πουλητερός_*, κατά το λυπητερός.


Κι εμένα θα έπρεπε να μου βάλεις μαχαίρι στο λαιμό για το _γαμητερός_ που θα έπρεπε να φτιαχτεί με το ίδιο σκεπτικό. Αλλά ο κόσμος που φτιάχνει τέτοιες λέξεις, δεν τις φτιάχνει με βάση κάποιους κανόνες παραγωγής. Συνήθως πατά στα οικεία ακούσματα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2014)

Και το λυπητερός δεν είναι οικείο άκουσμα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Και το λυπητερός δεν είναι οικείο άκουσμα;



Συγγνώμη, αλλά θέλω να πω «που γαμά και δέρνει» μονολεκτικά και θα σκεφτώ το _λυπητερός_; Άμα ο άλλος θέλει να μιλήσει για _γαμιστερό_ αυτοκίνητο, μάλλον το _γυαλιστερό_ θα σκεφτεί.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2014)

Νόμιζα πως συζητούσαμε για τα ευπώλητα. Πάσο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2014)

*πουλητάρι* (αυτός που πουλάει αγώνες)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2014)

Όλοι εσείς που επισημαίνετε πως δεν υπάρχει ρήμα _πουλίζω_, αναρωτιέμαι με ποιο ρήμα τηγανίζετε τις πατάτες σας και γίνονται _τηγανητές_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2014)

Δηλαδή, όταν ο Κανάρης μου σκάβει στην άμμο και τσιμπολογάει, δεν _κοτοπουλίζει_;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Καταρχάς ο _ευπώλητος _λημματογραφείται και στο ΧΛΝΓ. Ερώτηση, τώρα: Μπορεί να υπάρξει «ευπώλητος συγγραφέας», παναπεί ο συγγραφέας ευπώλητων βιβλίων, ο μπεστσελεράς;


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Μπορεί να υπάρξει «ευπώλητος συγγραφέας», παναπεί ο συγγραφέας ευπώλητων βιβλίων, ο μπεστσελεράς;



Υπάρχει και πιστεύω ότι θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει.


----------

